# Chair costume help!



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I finally got my chair costume done.
Its actually FANTASTIC ! We had the first weekend of our haunt last weekend and it scared people BIGTIME ! Visitors did NOT expect it to be a real person under there.

If any of you have a haunted house and want a startle factor.... this is a good one!


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

A picture sure would be nice!


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Glad you got it to work. Have any photos?


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Chair costumes are effective, they got a 6'2" 350lb ex-football player to run out of the room yelling a few choice words...wait that person was me sorry


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

He he..... Were you at ours? 

I promise to pics! 

Foam, a little sewing and a lot of hot glue!


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Thought I would add.... the upholstery fabric had a thin white fabric attached to the back of it. It may have been like an interfacing material that was ironed on. Anyway, I scratched that stuff off at the eye area. The weave of the fabric was then just loose enough that the wearer could see out. I'm glad that I didn't have to do the scrim thing! Anyway, I completely cut out the foam where the wearers face would be and it worked like a charm!

I had to find a shorter stool for them to sit on so that the skirt of the chair would be low enough that people entering the room wouldnt see the wearers legs!


----------

